# ****Stolen white BMW M3****



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Long shot but a guy in my road had his white BMW m3 stolen last night 
Reg *****KA08LAD*****

I've not got a photo but its a standard m3 

If anyone sees it please pm me 

Was stolen in tottenham London area 

Thanks


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

feel sorry for the owner. Shocking at how these BMW's keys can be reprogrammed and cars can be driven off. Hope he gets it back.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mehan said:


> feel sorry for the owner. Shocking at how these BMW's keys can be reprogrammed and cars can be driven off. Hope he gets it back.


I know it so stupid how easy it is


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There is an update to stop this happening. 

BMW have been doing the update for a while but I believe you have to approach them first.


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Kerr said:


> There is an update to stop this happening.
> 
> BMW have been doing the update for a while but I believe you have to approach them first.


They are also charging you for the updated security too. Pants


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Hincey said:


> They are also charging you for the updated security too. Pants


You want to be speaking to your dealers then! It's purely an update, something that happens for free every time you're car is being serviced or in for work. Every manufacturer does the same, its not always vocal about it though..

I know loads of 1 series owners that are having it done and not once have they been charged!


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

The OBC updates are also being performed on the E89 Z4s. It's just a software update no additional hardware.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hincey said:


> They are also charging you for the updated security too. Pants


It is free.


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

Apparently there isn't yet an update for my e92 but they said by the time there is, it may be chargeable. Ill try another dealer lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hincey said:


> Apparently there isn't yet an update for my e92 but they said by the time there is, it may be chargeable. Ill try another dealer lol


What year is your car?

BMW claim that only cars from 07> onwards are affected and that is only the models they are offering to do.

There has been earlier cars stolen and people don't agree that pre 07 aren't affected.

Many people just moved the location of the OBD port and it meant the thieves couldn't get near it without setting off the alarm. Where is sits presently you can get your arm to it without triggering the alarm.

The update is available for E9x models and is free. If your dealer isn't aware of this phone BMW customer care. If they are also that far behind in the times I would dump that dealer permanently.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I just phoned BMW , Mine's booked in for next week , 90 minute update 

E93 - No charge :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> I just phoned BMW , Mine's booked in for next week , 90 minute update
> 
> E93 - No charge :thumb:


Nice one mate :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't believe people don't even spend a few extra quid on a steering wheel lock or one of the many alternative available options.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

bildo said:


> Can't believe people don't even spend a few extra quid on a steering wheel lock or one of the many alternative available options.


Do You really think wheel lock will stop someone from stealing Your car ...

Only way is to move original OBD socket and wire old one like that so it will damage any equipment connected to it...


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

bildo said:


> Can't believe people don't even spend a few extra quid on a steering wheel lock or one of the many alternative available options.


I agree. I know they look silly but could save your pride and joy being driven off so easily.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

i say chop their  hands off hope matey gets his car back in one piece :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19562487


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Kerr said:


> It is free.


Hi mate, thanks for the info but where are you getting your info?
Would just like to know for when I phone my local dealer tomorrow and they deny any knowledge:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the info but where are you getting your info?
> Would just like to know for when I phone my local dealer tomorrow and they deny any knowledge:thumb:


After it was featured on BBC's Watchdog BMW were forced to do something.

They gave out a phone number on air and started doing updates 8 weeks later once a solution was found.

The windows no longer can come down using key fob and no key can be programmed through the OBD port.

Your dealer must know the score and if they don't it would be embarrassing. If they fob you off call bmw customer services.

There is long running threads on sites like E90post.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

^
This. I've not known a BMW dealership not be aware of this issue, or not be willing to help


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

RedUntilDead said:


> Hi mate, thanks for the info but where are you getting your info?
> Would just like to know for when I phone my local dealer tomorrow and they deny any knowledge:thumb:


Just phone them up like I did today after reading this thread , Ask if there is a security update for your vehicle , That's all I asked , They asked me the registration and said yes there is please bring your car in next week


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

And also make sure they dont charge you for the update it is meant to be FOC.

One customer got charged £96 plus VAT for the update which was meant to be free - soon sent him back to get a refund


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Alzak said:


> Do You really think wheel lock will stop someone from stealing Your car ...
> 
> Only way is to move original OBD socket and wire old one like that so it will damage any equipment connected to it...


Not necessarily, but it's a decent enough deterrent, if you had a steering wheel lock or something similar it might save them feeling the need to target you in the first place. Do you think they'd rather their chances with yours with a steering wheel lock or the one down the road without? I'm not saying it's the be all and end all but I know which one I'd go for if I was a sad b*stard like these people are.

Anyway, moving the OBD socket would hardly stop them coming into your house and threatening/harming you/your family.

If they want it, they'll take it, but I personally would visually make it more difficult for them to do so.


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

I booked my E93 in for the security patch, but I'm really surprised they aren't taking a more proactive approach. I know it's not a safety issue, so doesn't qualify for a recall, but surely they should be informing owners their car is at risk.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AMD said:


> I booked my E93 in for the security patch, but I'm really surprised they aren't taking a more proactive approach. I know it's not a safety issue, so doesn't qualify for a recall, but surely they should be informing owners their car is at risk.


As BMW said even without the security update their cars still meet thatcham security requirements.

There is plenty of more cars easier to steal.

BMW only got forced into doing something as it made the Watchdog on TV.

Cars get stolen all the time and everytime a BMW was stolen using the reprogramming of the key method, it just went viral across the internet and made the problem seem far worse than it was.

BMW obviously don't want to publicise a problem and look bad when in reality others are actually worse.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

AMD said:


> I booked my E93 in for the security patch, but I'm really surprised they aren't taking a more proactive approach. I know it's not a safety issue, so doesn't qualify for a recall, but surely they should be informing owners their car is at risk.


They should indeed (as should any manufacturer), its purely about the cost of doing a recall that's stopping them.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Shaun said:


> They should indeed (as should any manufacturer), its purely about the cost of doing a recall that's stopping them.


it'll soon start becoming a problem when BMW Dealers are going bankrupt because they arent selling any cars due to faulty programming.

i certainly wouldnt want to spend 60K on a car for it to be stolen with a legitimate key!

this is rediculous and needs to a recall!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

20vKarlos said:


> it'll soon start becoming a problem when BMW Dealers are going bankrupt because they arent selling any cars due to faulty programming.


They'll make up for it doing security updates for BMW gmbh....or selling lots of blank keys to people in shellsuits! :lol:

It's not a safety issue and their cars meet the quoted security standards and the risk of theft of theft to an individual is very remote; if it was a big issue I'm sure an insurance union/lobby/trade body would have been pushing BMW and even offering to pay part of the cost! Doing it as part of teh next scheduled service is probably the right thing to do.

There was a big problem in Aberdeen Dec/Jan with people using the emergency key for Audis which are sometimes left in the glove box. The local police and Audi dealership both put out press releases informing people to check and remove them.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bero said:


> the risk of theft of theft to an individual is very remote; if it was a big issue I'm sure an insurance union/lobby/trade body would have been pushing BMW and even offering to pay part of the cost!


A few insurance companies did look into a certain company's OBD port mod and were planning on making it compulsory as so many were getting stolen (this was around a year ago).


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

My pal just bought a 59 plate M3. Cracking car. But, the security update isn't enough. He's blown £500 + on a Viper system.

Trouble is, most of this type of car are stolen with the keys, usually with violence


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> A few insurance companies did look into a certain company's OBD port mod and were planning on making it compulsory as so many were getting stolen (this was around a year ago).


Companies look at things all the time, when they were 1st made aware of the possibility of this type theft they would have investigated the options, it makes sense. If thefts do become rife they have a plan of action. In all likley hood the car seller would have folded and picked up the cost - imagine going into a showroom and being told you need to spend £££ in addition or you wont get insurance :doublesho.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bero said:


> Companies look at things all the time, when they were 1st made aware of the possibility of this type theft they would have investigated the options, it makes sense. If thefts do become rife they have a plan of action. In all likley hood the car seller would have folded and picked up the cost - imagine going into a showroom and being told you need to spend £££ in addition or you wont get insurance :doublesho.


The thefts were rife in certain areas but still at the time BMW would not admit the issue.

There was a gang operating in a few areas near me who were stealing in excess of 10 vehicles a week.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> My pal just bought a 59 plate M3. Cracking car. But, the security update isn't enough. He's blown £500 + on a Viper system.
> 
> Trouble is, most of this type of car are stolen with the keys, usually with violence


A lot of the cars my way are stolen to order and with keys 

Hope the owner gets the car back safely!


----------

